# What exactly is arena eventing? Can anyone explain please !



## BYR (20 June 2011)

Sorry for my ignorance, but being a showjumper/dressage rider I havent a clue about eventing! 

What exactly is involved in arena eventing? 

Im guessing that all the jumps are knockdown?  What do you have to do to get placed, is it the closest to the optimum time, or fastest time? 

Also what do you wear, XC stuff , or eventing SJ stuff?  Body protector? 

And do you have to be registered with BE?

Chocolate cake to anyone that answers all my stupid questions


----------



## Dressagebird (20 June 2011)

The Arena Eventing that takes place at Vale View is a round of show jumps then you immediately start the XC phase which consists of simulated (plastic jump for joy)Xc jumps. Some of the course is inside then you go outside to a water complex then back into the indoor arena. There are about 30 ish jumps in total. Everybody tends to wear their crosscountry gear. The fastest double clear wins. Just to warn you it is very addictive!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (20 June 2011)

I think it depends.  Arena eventing as I know it up here is where you do a dressage test (in a hacking jacket) then go on to do the jumping part (in XC gear) which is half SJ and half XC fences (movable ones) within an arena.  Think the XC part is timed. BUT Burgie at the weekend had arena eventing and for that - they had you do your dressage test in the same ring (ie. down one end) then go immediately to do the jumping bit which was half SJ and half working hunter style fences. They wore hacking jackets. So I think it varies... not much help is it?!


----------



## Fourlegsgood (20 June 2011)

I have done the Arena Eventing at ValeView a couple of times. At Vale View you do a round of showjumps and then go straight on to the XC section without a break. The sj isn't timed but the XC section is timed. The fastest double clear wins.

Normal penalties for the SJ section but in the XC it is 2 penalties for a knockdown, 20 penalties for refusal, run out or crossing of tracks, 40 penalties for 2nd refusal elimination for third. 

Most of the Xc fences are knock down but there are some solid ones and the Valeview course incorporates water and steps (up and down).

It's great fun!!! Hope that helps.


----------



## Fourlegsgood (20 June 2011)

Oh, and no you don't have to be registered with anyone. (for the VV events anyway).


----------



## equischool (20 June 2011)

i filmed the eventers grand prix at Houghton which might give you some idea..  http://www.equischool.net/be_british_eventing.html


----------



## BYR (20 June 2011)

ahh right thanks all , it was vale view i was thinking of going to. 

I shall get practising steps and water then 

It all sounds very exciting , if a little scary!


----------



## CrazyMare (20 June 2011)

BYR said:



			ahh right thanks all , it was vale view i was thinking of going to. 

I shall get practising steps and water then 

It all sounds very exciting , if a little scary!
		
Click to expand...

I think it sounds great fun!!!

When Holz is back on top form, we are going to go to VV and do it. Also thinking when we've had some rain, we will go to Aylesford for some practice, if you want to join us?


----------

